# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Scholieren gebruiken medicijnen als drugs - De Telegraaf

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=8gqp5la-3l8J&imgurl=www.krux.nl/uploadedImgs/NEWS/pillen_stampen_200.jpg width=77 height=80 alt="" border=1>
Krux
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Scholieren gebruiken medicijnen als drugs*
*De Telegraaf - 8 uur geleden*
ROTTERDAM - Een relatief groot aantal scholieren gebruikt medicijnen voor het drugseffect. Een woordvoerder van het Instituut voor Onderzoek naar Leefwijzen & Verslaving (IVO) bevestigde dat. Uit het onderzoek blijkt dat 2,4 procent van de ondervraagde *...*
Jongeren misbruiken Ritalin als drugs Hartvannederland.nl
Medicijn gevaarlijk bij gebruik van drugs of alcohol Algemeen Dagblad
RTL Nieuws - Gezondheidsnet - DePers.nl
*alle 17 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------


## newgeneratie1968

Softdrugs zoals marihuana en andere soort genoten kunnen bij veel vuldig gebruik je lam leggen soms maar dat moet je met de arts overleggen kun je deze vormen van drugs gebruiken in kleine hoeveelheden om erge pijnen te bestrijden. Het gebruik van drugs kan vele nadelige invloeden hebben zowel kinderen als ouderen. Ik heb getracht om mensen van de grugs af te helpen en dat is een paar keer gelukt maar bij enkele is er weer een terugval waarbij invloeden van andere een grote rol spelen. Denk maar aan roken... als je gestopt bent met roken en de stres word toch te groot dan is de verleiding voor weer te gaan roken groot. en stoppen word dan ook moeilijk.

Als men rookt of drugs gebruikt doe dat NOOIT bij kinderen daar dit zeer nadelig kan zijn.

----------

